# rare fish



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 29, 2012)

I shot this today in the river behind the house. Black Gar


----------



## Will-dawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Cool!!!  My cousin caught one out of Lake Russsell a few years ago.  About the same size.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 29, 2012)

this is by far the smallest of the day wish I had a camera with me I shot several and some were larger around than my thigh.. good times


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 29, 2012)

Yea ,my son thinks they are trophy's. If you handle them, that black will get on your hands


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah I thought it was something on it at first I rubbed an rubbed it and my hands had black all over them but it wouldn't rub off the fish.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 29, 2012)

They arent that rare up here in N. Ga.  We shoot em regularly on russel and clarkes hill


----------



## BigSwole (Jun 29, 2012)

Ive only seen one and it had a force field around it. A.k.a. i missed lol

Congrats

Bass pro in gulf shores alabama has a huge one in their aquarium


----------



## S Adams (Jun 30, 2012)

we shoot them alot at west point!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice one, they are cool looking fish. I've shot quite a few of them, not that rare at all in some places. Most of the black ones are females. Here's us shooting several in one day:


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 2, 2012)

Haha. Nice music on the video there hillbilly ;]

But really, looks fun!


----------



## Stickemdeep (Aug 4, 2012)

Most the ones I see are smaller


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 4, 2012)

The biggest gar I ever saw in my life was a black one. It was at least an honest five-footer or likely more. I've shot a few measured four-footers, and this one was a looooottt bigger. My buddy and me both missed it as it shot by the boat at mach 1, and never saw it again.


----------



## germag (Aug 5, 2012)

Just looks like a melanistic longnose gar to me.


----------

